# Let’s get rid of scripting for good



## FIdel Cashflow (Feb 23, 2018)

Since Amazon has been trying to weed out all the scripting services and auto clickers why don’t all us legit Flexers help them out with tips for getting rid of the last few hackers/scripters hanging around.

Basically using any of the known pay services will get you blocked since Amazon knows their methods now but there are still some scripters with work arounds floating out there hogging all the blocks.

If anyone knows of ways known cheaters are getting around the system post details here. That way we can all email flex support letting them know what is happening in our regions. If we consistently and countinually keep sending feedback about cheating they will take further action.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

FIdel Cashflow said:


> If we consistently and countinually keep sending feedback about cheating they will take further action.


No they won't.


----------



## flex567 (Jul 9, 2018)

if you're already getting 40 hrs a week how are they "hogging all the blocks"? back in the day the Entitled Ones would complain if they got less than 60 hrs a week, sorry those days are gone


----------

